# OutCast vs RMR?



## FishVailStevo

At similar price points...
Outcast PAC 1300 equipt with whats on the website. Frame w/floors, oars/blades, etc. http://www.outcastboats.com/outcast/images/manuals/2013_PROSeries_Instructions_LR.pdf
OR
RMR 13' with riverboat works stonefly frame, poly deck, 3 seats, carlisle oars/blades, both lean bars
The 2014 Inventory Reduction Sale is On!! - Custom Raft & Fishing Frames (grey raft)

Both Welded seams.
10yr warranty vs RMR 5 yr
Weight difference
$300+ for Outcast
Local Business for RBW- helpful guys, local eventual retrofits
Outcast less interior space?
Outcast frame doesnt seem as ergonomic as RBW


Anyone have experience running these two boats?

Also considering OUTCAST pAc 1400 for 4200 (would really like a 14er but as a guide boat a 13 seems more usable for Vail area.)


Blowing up the BUZZ, sorry, first real raft purchase coming up and trying to find the best deal/value/boat and frame in general.

Thanks for the Input and all of the previous help fellas.


----------



## k2andcannoli

FYI, the Outcast pac 1300 is an Aire Super Puma.


----------



## elkhaven

You are all over the place aren't you...

I've fished out of a lot of super pumas and they're great but you should know that they are not directly comparable to a standard boat design like the RMR, they are much narrower. 

In reality the 13' outcast is a much smaller boat than the 13' RMR. The 14' outcast (Super Duper Puma, SDP for short) is still slightly narrower than the 13' RMR but a foot longer. Of all the options you've listed that would be the most versatile. 

I think the SDP would be a perfect compromise for the uses you've stated. Again, good luck...I think you need it


----------



## elkhaven

A comment on size - I recently went from a 13' boat to 15'. My new boat has a constant rocker kind of like the puma series but is normal width. I can get it almost anywhere I could get my 13' hyside. It is MUCH more maneuverable and floats higher. I don't know the water your taking about but things get pretty skinny up here and I adore my bigger boat. As you mentioned earlier, 2-more-feet disease is rampant amongst boaters.


----------



## FishVailStevo

elkhaven said:


> You are all over the place aren't you...
> 
> Again, good luck...I think you need it


..... Ill be sure to put a check in the mail for your services.

Thanks. Now ive got this decision on my plate.


----------



## elkhaven

FishVailStevo said:


> ..... Ill be sure to put a check in the mail for your services.
> 
> Thanks. Now ive got this decision on my plate.


I totally understand what you're going through... I went through a similar situation last fall when I got my new boat... first it was just going to be a bigger used boat, then an SDP, then I looked at RMR....several months later my new boat arrived. There are a ton of options and even more opinions on what's best... Enjoy what ever you get.


----------



## Osprey

elkhaven said:


> You are all over the place aren't you...


Lol

As was touched on, being an Aire you can dismiss the welded seems in your comparison. Aire uses a bladder. Kind of like a bike tire with a tube versus a car tire. Different tech. That being said Aire makes pretty bomber stuff and the warranty is excellent. They are popular with the guides up there since they are narrow boats but I agree again with Elk, you miss the room usually more than not being able to get somewhere. You can generally squeeze anywhere in a bigger boat and these boats have very little draft. I was going to make the comparison that the PAC’s use steel frames instead of aluminum but it appears they’ve changed to NRS frames in recent years. Great boats for sure.

Maybe you should just go for a Stream Tech and really build that credit ;-)


----------



## elkhaven

Osprey said:


> Maybe you should just go for a Stream Tech and really build that credit ;-)


or these guys (new to me) $8500: 










Rivertech Boats


----------



## PoopChicken

RMR all the way. The outcast is a great fishing boat, but a 13' RMR can do everything. I just bought one from RBW and have been super pumped about it. Those guys build way better frames than a NRS frame I.M.H.O.


----------



## Osprey

Very nice!


----------



## jimr

Outcast for the boat, it's a no-brainer. Sorry but RMR has been around for what 4-5 years, their first couple lines were garbage, I knw they are striving for better and the new ones look decent but they will always be a Saturn in my mind haha... Also warranty and weight no-brainer!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mikepart

jimr said:


> Outcast for the boat, it's a no-brainer. Sorry but RMR has been around for what 4-5 years, their first couple lines were garbage, I knw they are striving for better and the new ones look decent but they will always be a Saturn in my mind haha... Also warranty and weight no-brainer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


You must be referring to the time when Rocky Mountain Rafts was a vendor for Saturn rafts. All of the RMR brand rafts that I have seen looked nice. I have never heard of any problems.

Personally, I would never buy a new aire. I have an old puma and it is a fun boat, but I hate the zippers and bladders. The open pocket floors are also really dumb IMO. Not really trying to bash aire; I know that lots of people have them and love them, but I personally would rather have a Rocky Mountain Raft. Or better yet, I would rather have a good used hypalon or polyurethane raft.

Of course, some people seem to really enjoy cleaning and obsessing over their rafts. If you fall into that category, then buy the aire.


----------



## jimr

I would rather have a 5 year old aire than a RMR! They also make a sealed floor it's awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bigben

ok someone's gotta ask eventually
poopchicken what's up with that avatar?
you get bored enough to strap a fanboat motor to your cat or what?? 
that shit looks like fun!!!


----------



## Osseous

Is the Outcast a Puma or a Tributary version of a Puma? If you're rolling it, an open floor pocket is gonna be a pain in the ass....check that.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## brendodendo

Outcast is a Super Puma, 13ft 1in. Open floor. Probably do not get any thwarts with it. Bladders may be a pain to clean, but are super bomber. Rolling it is not that bad. I have the Aire version of the SP. Been a rad boat and taken me many many places. I disagree with mikepart on the maintenance. Aire has the BEST warranty. I am now looking for a 156E and would not buy an RMR for reasons stated by others in many other threads. Not bad boats, just don't think I want one. As for fishing and mountainbuzz, this forum is so full of whitewater posers I can't believe I still check in and post. Are there not better forums dedicated to fishing from rafts in the Rocky Mountains?


----------



## Osseous

Won't the floor piss in your trunk if that's how you've gotta transport it?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## elkhaven

brendodendo said:


> As for fishing and mountainbuzz, this forum is so full of whitewater posers I can't believe I still check in and post. Are there not better forums dedicated to fishing from rafts in the Rocky Mountains?


Believe it or not the VAST MAJORITY of boaters are not Class V adrenaline junkies. There are plenty of posers, my guess is the ones complaining about where this forum has gone are the leaders of the pack!

For the record, I'm not a "white water boater", I could give a shit what class the water is. I just want to get on the water as much as possible and my perfect day consists of leaning into the gear pile with my oars under my legs while I sip on a cold beer and check out the scenery. I'm perfectly fine admitting I don't go out and seek danger. Call me what you will, just stop bitching about something you can't do anything about, it's annoying.


----------



## brendodendo

I like to poke the bear and I could give a rats ass about reading about fishing. This is Mountain Buzz, not flat water floaters who carry to much crap and have a hard time in class II. I appreciate that you want to get on the water and spend all your $$ on boating, I really do, but I come here for stoke. Trolling is like a sport here and $h!+ talking is part of the culture.


----------



## elkhaven

Sorry for the Hijack, just getting tired of hearing all the whining about the good o'l days. 

So If you don't like it get the f#$k out.



brendodendo said:


> I like to poke the bear and I could give a rats ass about reading about fishing.


Then why didn't you stop reading when you found out it was about fishing?


----------



## brendodendo

Poke. And I had something to add on the outcast / Aire. Unlike the bulk of your shite posts. 


elkhaven said:


> So If you don't like it get the f#$k out.


 Who made you the leader of the free forum? I'll talk smack all day. Go kiss a brown trout.

Your post count is through the roof and you have only been a member here since last year. You respond to every damn post anybody makes. Lonely much? I don't think I have seen a stoke post from you yet. No trip reports, no asking for people to join you, just spewage. I am trolling you. Douche. To paraphrase an old member (RIP): You need an AT paddle shoved up you ass. Bwahhhahahahha


----------



## k2andcannoli

Osseous said:


> Won't the floor piss in your trunk if that's how you've gotta transport it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


Na...all the water drains out when you stand the raft on end. Then you can press it or team carry if an aire is to burly for your chicken arms and bad back. Once rolled it's as wet as any other raft would be.


----------



## caverdan

bigben said:


> ok someone's gotta ask eventually
> poopchicken what's up with that avatar?
> you get bored enough to strap a fanboat motor to your cat or what??
> that shit looks like fun!!!


I never thought I'd say this .....but........I want a ride on Poopchicken's boat. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## elkhaven

brendodendo said:


> Poke. And I had something to add on the outcast / Aire. Unlike the bulk of your shite posts.
> Who made you the leader of the free forum? I'll talk smack all day. Go kiss a brown trout.
> 
> Your post count is through the roof and you have only been a member here since last year. You respond to every damn post anybody makes. Lonely much? I don't think I have seen a stoke post from you yet. No trip reports, no asking for people to join you, just spewage. I am trolling you. Douche. To paraphrase an old member (RIP): You need an AT paddle shoved up you ass. Bwahhhahahahha


You came back and edited this...to add anal references... Nice!

Did my little troll have a good weekend or did somebody spill surly sauce in his Flutie Flakes again?


----------

